# Zu doof einen Web Designer zu finden



## ehonk (23. August 2004)

Hallo 

sorry erstmal wenn es nicht in das board passt, oder sogar nicht erlaubt ist. 

Ich bin anscheinend zu doof einen Web Designer zu finden der meine Website
tunt oder neu aufsetzt. Entweder sind es die profesionellen Freelancer die
50€ aufwärts verlangen oder es wird erst gar nicht auf Emails geantwortet.

Wo  suche ich am besten welche? Board Vorschläge? Per Google hab ich mich
es schon tot gesucht.

thx euch


----------



## ShadowMan (23. August 2004)

Hi du!

Was ist daran so schwer einen Webdesigner zu finden? *g*

Schwer ist es nur jemanden zu finden der dir eine komplette Seite unter 50 Euro macht...viel Glück!

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## prax (24. August 2004)

Naja kommt drauf an wie hoch deine Ansprüche sind, aber es gibt viele Seiten im Internet auf der man sich gratis designs runterladen kann und dann gibt es wiederum Seiten auf denen man sich loginscripte, Foren,... runterladen kann. Natürlich sollte man für so eine Lösung über Grundkenntnisse verfügen (selfHTML). Seiten unter 50 Euro sind nicht unrealistisch... Man muss halt nur wissen was man will und wenn du eine Seite willst, auf der ein paar Bildchen sind und was dabeisteht dann mach ich sie dir um 49,90€


----------



## layla (24. August 2004)

Wieviel willst den maximal ausgeben?
Wenn es gratis oder so sein soll gibts immer irgendwo ein paar Kiddies die das machen nur wie es dann aussieht darf man halt net so genau hinschauen.


----------



## pxlArtizzt (24. August 2004)

naja, eine kleine Hilfe kann http://www.traum-projekt.com sein. Im Forum unter Traum-Start tummeln sich einige Webdesigner.

Aber 50 € aufwärts.... Naja... das ist Auslegungssache, ob das ein professioneller Freelancer ist. 

Für was soll die Homepage denn sein? Wenns ne Clanseite sein soll, kann ich verstehen, dass du nichts ausgeben willst. Wenn du aber in irgendeiner Form Geld damit verdienen willst, würde ich sagen, dass du schonmal was investieren kannst. Und damit meine ich mehr als 50 €.... Entscheident mehr


----------



## ehonk (24. August 2004)

die 50€ waren als Stundenlohn gerechnet, wäre seine Arbeit sicherlich wert,
aber den Bereich den ich möchte etwas zu teuer.

Bei dutzenden kleineren Web Design "Firmen" angefragt, meistens weiss
man ja nicht ob da ein Kiddie dahinter steckt oder doch welche die die Sache
ernst nehmen, und eigentlich bis auf einen nicht mal Feedback bekommen.

Was ich mir vorstelle wäre so in dem Bereich 20-30€ Stundenlohn gewessen,
hatte da in letzter Zeit immer mal wieder verschiedene Studenten an der Hand.
Sicher ist das nicht die Welt, aber ich rede ja nicht von gewerblichen Bereich.

Letzendlich geht es nur darum das mir derjenige die Graphiken erstellt,
slicen etc. übernehme ich alles, solche Sachen wie Login, Downloadverwaltung
hab ich selber gecodet, php und co ist kein grosses Problem, nur mir fehlt
absolut die kreative Ader für Designs

probier es jetzt mal bei Traum Projekt
danke euch schonmal


----------



## Johannesstrauss (30. August 2004)

*Web-Designer*

Suchst du immer noch einen Web-Desiger?
Schau dir mal 
musterhomepage1.de und
musterhomepage2.de an.

Ich würde die Seite erstellen.
Schick mir eine Mail wenn du interesse hast.

Gruß


----------



## spinchmeister (30. August 2004)

*hmm*

Also, ab 100 Euro würde ich dir schon was zaubern...
Weiss ja nicht, was du für Ansprüche hättest..
Von Flash bis Cinema4d mit bissl PHP wär bei mir alles noch in BEGRENZTEN Maßen möglich..stark begrenzt wenns billig sein sol *lol*
ja, meine email wär spinch@hoernchenmeister.com - wenn du projekte von mir sehen willst..also neben hoernchenmeister.com kannst ma gern schreiben..


----------



## dartox (1. September 2004)

Hätt ich jetzt auch gesagt, ich würd dir auch was zaubern für ca. 100 euro, nur da is wieder das problem dass du nicht weißt wer ich bin.

Und es kommt auch darauf an was du willst. ne voll gepackte Grafik Seite mach ich dir sicher nicht für 100 euro.

Lass mal hören was du dir vorstellst.

MfG dartox


----------



## chrisbergr (1. September 2004)

Hat er nicht geschrieben, daß es nur um das Design geht, alles andere macht er selbst?  
Wenn es nur um das Design geht könnte ich mich auch anbieten, hab damals als selbstständiger aufgehört, da ich zwar auf designen Bock hatte, aber zum Coden einfach zu faul geworden bin   Bei Bedarf: PM
Gruß


----------

